# Rifle golf



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Has anyone been to the Spirit Ridge rifle golf range? It looks like it could be good practice on somewhat realistic targets. How exactly does it work? How many targets do you shoot at? i.e. Do you just shoot the "nine holes" or can you shoot till you're tired of shooting? I'd like to try it but 50 bucks is a little steep.


----------

